# Farmer/Lardy DVD



## DaveVerbyla (Oct 28, 2019)

I really like the "rematch" DVD even more than the original Farmer/Lardy Symposium DVD.
So much retriever wisdom and explanations of advanced training concepts as well as why 
fundamentals are so important. 

For example:
Why the JP triple is great for young dogs and a good setup immediately after running a field trial.
Why secondary is important and how it differs from primary/ideal selections.
What are common handler mistakes on the mat including use of hand, handler movement, dog movement, etc.
When to recall versus handle versus have gunner help.
How to deal with head-swinging and why it is a common problem
Where should the heeling stick be from the dog's perspective walking to the line.
How to deal with a dog that is too uptight and needs to relax for better marking.
How to deal with a noisy dog (Farmer and Lardy had very different solutions).
What is a holding blind routine to train on for better obedience.
Why short bird balance is so important in developing young dogs that will master short retired marks.
How to gradually build the difficulty of poison bird blinds.
What causes scent pops on blinds
What causes hunting on blinds and how to correct for this behavior.
When to use a bird versus a pile of bumpers in cold blinds.
Why the timing of a verbal back relative to a cast is important on long blinds.
How a spin might be created in forcing on back.
How to deal with a pop on in training.
How to deal with auto-casting in training.
How to deal with freezing on a cast in training.
When not to be a "slave to the line" in training.
How to develop good attitude in retrievers.
How to solve problems, for example loopy sit by phases in training.
How to use 2-sided heeling for communication.
Is running at the gun undesirable? What initiates running at the gun?
How to set up a delay triple to work on head-swinging and flyer denial in training.
Why bird-in-mouth in delayed triple setups.
How the handler should work on cueing for long retired gun.
How to cue for short retired, how to cue for flyer that has been previously denied.
How to reward a dog for focusing on a long mark using a bird and bumper.
How focusing on eye flick can help the handler with tight marks.
What are guidelines for training in cold water.
How handler needs to be fluid in response to head-swinging and changing marks to pick up.
How handler should read the dog's intent before thinking about push/pull engineering first look.
Why steady sit is so important for the handler to be able to help the dog.
How to train for head-swinging and flyer suction with a monster quad including a momma/poppa station.
How to train a retriever to hunt " in the box" by throwing marks depending on the dog's previous hunt pattern.

There is so much retriever training wisdom in the 4-days, I think careful study and re-watching is needed,
and ideal activity for these days of "shelter in place"


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I see a lot of topics in your post that I could definitely benefit from learning more on! I think I will have to order it, thanks!


----------



## DaveVerbyla (Oct 28, 2019)

The golden in that DVD is Hawk.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I got this dvd and holy cow! Worth every penny. I've only watched thru about 1.5 days but man I'm getting so many good tidbits! Plus it is super fun watching Hawk run!


----------



## DaveVerbyla (Oct 28, 2019)

I watched that DVD several times and each time learned some really insightful tips and perspectives. 
I like how Lardy discusses why cook-book solutions like back-nick-back may not work with some dogs...


----------

